# Probleme mit autofs (Automounter)



## jrx (5. September 2006)

Hallo,

Zugegebenermaßen ist bei mir der Spieltrieb durchgegangen und bei Experimenten habe ich mir wahrscheinlich meinen automounter zerschossen.

Der Service startet nicht mehr richtig:
linux:/home/rene # /etc/init.d/autofs start
Starting service automounter ("files nis" does not provide any mounts)skipped

Die Fehlermeldung kommt auch beim Rechnerstart, wo autofs ja geladen werden soll.

Meine optischen Laufwerke lassen sich als root einbinden, die Hardware sollte eigentlich in Ordnung sein. Eine Audio CD wird "brav" gestartet.

Wenn ich eine Daten-CD einlge, kommt unter KDE ein Dialog hoch, wo ich anklicken kann, ob ich die Daten ansehen will: Danach kommt noch ein Konqueror-Fenster
system:/media/hdc
Berechtigung verweigert

Es folgt eine Datei auto.misc, die ich mir mal anhand einer Internetdatei mal angesehen und in meine experimente einbezogen habe.
Die letzten auskommentierten Zeilen haben mich auch nicht weitergeführt.


```
I    /etc/auto.misc (Modified) 
 Row 21   Col 2    1:53  Ctrl-K H for help
#
# $Id: auto.misc,v 1.2 2003/09/29 08:22:35 raven Exp $
#
# This is an automounter map and it has the following format
# key [ -mount-options-separated-by-comma ] location
# Details may be found in the autofs(5) manpage

cd              -fstype=iso9660,ro,nosuid,nodev :/dev/cdrom

# the following entries are samples to pique your imagination
#linux          -ro,soft,intr           ftp.example.org:/pub/linux
#boot           -fstype=ext2            :/dev/hda1
#floppy         -fstype=auto            :/dev/fd0
#floppy         -fstype=ext2            :/dev/fd0
#e2floppy       -fstype=ext2            :/dev/fd0
#jaz            -fstype=ext2            :/dev/sdc1
#removable      -fstype=ext2            :/dev/hdd

#Rene war hier
#cdrom   -fstype=iso9660,ro,nosuid,nodev :/dev/cdrom
#cdrom1  -fstype=iso9660,ro,nosuid,nodev :/dev/cdrecorder
```

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen.

Grüße Jan-Rene


----------

